
Ubuntu now has 'cloud computing inside' - jasonlbaptiste
http://news.cnet.com/8301-19413_3-10168951-240.html
======
illume
Ubuntu is really moving ahead now. It is a far superiour system compared to
osx. osx has packaged up 2 year old stuff, and ubuntu is within 0 months to 6
month old wares.

Apple missed out on netbooks -- where ubuntu is ahead again. Looks like
they'll hop onto cloud computing before Apple too.

Ubuntu is just much more agile, compared to Apple... which seems to be a bit
stagnant.

~~~
DanHulton
Apple's not really targetting netbooks - I mean, they might release one of
their own, but they really aren't interested in calling up Dell and saying
"Hey, let's cut a deal to install OSX on your next-gen netbook." So it's not
strictly a fair comparison.

That said, yeah, it seems like Ubuntu is moving really swiftly these days.
Swifter than Apple even, but let's not forget that only a year ago, people
were complimenting Apple for being so swift-moving when compared to Microsoft.

My, how things change.

~~~
jrockway
_So it's not strictly a fair comparison._

I think the point of that comment was to say: "Netbooks are really popular.
Apple is ignoring this while Ubuntu is embracing it. This is making Ubuntu
popular, while Apple has pretty much maxed out its popularity."

~~~
unalone
Where's the proof that their popularity is maxed out? Their market share's
grown steadily every quarter, they own the hottest phone on the planet, and
their advertising's everywhere.

I don't have numbers on this and I haven't researched this, but I'd rather bet
that Apple's increasing at a faster pace than Ubuntu. Or am I missing
something?

------
drawkbox
They are making a push there. On Amazon EC2 for instance if you want a premade
AMI with Django and mysql, you'll get Ubuntu AMIs. Same with lots of other
platforms. You dont' see lots of Windows and no mac servers...

~~~
jrockway
Sure, but only the most vehement fanbois use Apple or Microsoft _servers_.

~~~
drawkbox
Totally agreed, that is why *nix and Ubuntu it seems will own in cloud
computing. Others that are big are debian, fedora, SUSE, Redhat, Gentoo etc.
Cloud computing seems like it will be owned by free os's for the most part on
default options, thus they will win. The other surprise is that there is only
one free postgres AMI yet 10 or so oracle and 20+ mysql. Granted many people
make their own private AMIs but at least public AMIs on Amazon EC2 are slanted
that way.

------
jgfoot
> Ubuntu aims to keep free software at the forefront of cloud computing by
> embracing the API's of Amazon EC2

cold.

> The Eucalyptus project, from UCSB, enables you to create an EC2-style cloud
> in your own data center, on your own hardware.

warm

> The desktop will have a designer's fingerprints all over it - we're now
> beginning the serious push to a new look. Brown has served us well but the
> Koala is considering other options.

hot!

